# Thank you Bob Noles



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

for giving me incentive to go into my shed and make a pen.
I don't possess the swank self centering vice or pen press used by Bob and for newcomers to pen making you will see how I do it. It's been ages since I made a pen and for this one, because there was so much material to remove, I used a huge 1.25" gouge and finished with a 1/2" skew before finishing with 400, 600 and 1200 grade paper, finally finishing with Brasso for a high sheen. I used CA, commonly known as super glue, 7 tubes for $2.00, cheap as chips. Because I'm inclined to be lazy, I just rub the tubes with a strip of 80 grit paper before applying the glue.


----------



## Kokopelli2009 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks great !!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent job Harry and a perfect photo shoot on how to do the same thing in a less expensive and simpler way. I know you are not going to believe this, but I have that same exact blank on my mandrel at this moment ready to make the slimline pencil I mentioned in my other post.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Harry really like the color. Nice job on the finish.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job Harry, it is nice to know that you don't have to have ALL those accessories that Bob has to do the same thing.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job Harry on a beautiful pen. Good to see ya turning.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Not bad (for a sick, old man ). Glad you are able to go to the shed occasionally now, Harry.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry, Marlene has exquisite taste in pens. Won't comment on her taste in men.
Good on ya for the pen and for the lovely Marlene.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

ok, Bob, we know you just got a super lathe. for those of use unfamiliar with lathes, is it a mini lathe for pens or a full size lathe . do you have both? just questions from an unexperienced person that knows nothing about turning.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Levon,

It is kind of both  

The Jet 1220 VS is a little bigger than the previous "mini" with more HP, swing and spindle length, but not considered a "Full" size lathe in the turner's circles. I do know it will turn anything I will ever want and that is enough for me, but not for Bernie 

Every time I see your avatar, I nearly die laughing. You be one crazy dude my friend


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Bob,

laughing is good for us ,Bob. and when i laugh it seems to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well done Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, you're very kind, even Dave because Marlene agreed with you! I should really take my pen back.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Harry, i apologize for the late post, but your pen looks great! my question is what is the blue material you used?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We just call it acrylic Levon and thanks for your nice remarks.


----------

